# iPad Pro 10.5 and Lightroom cc without a pc or a Mac



## Stollen123 (Oct 29, 2017)

Mobile Operating System: iOS 11
Desktop Operating System: none
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom cc

Hi

i would like to subscribe to the new lightroom cc and using it right now with ipad pro 10.5 right now.. i dont have a pc right now and waiting for the intel 8 gen prozessor..

is it ok to use the lightroom cc for now with my Ipad pro only..what would i miss if i use it with the ipad only

thank you


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 29, 2017)

You would miss nothing, except it won't sync with anything but the cloud itself.


----------



## Stollen123 (Oct 29, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> You would miss nothing, except it won't sync with anything but the cloud itself.


thank you for your reply. 
where can i get the correct link to download it on my Ipad? on adobe website it is always asking firt to download the program firt to a PC or  Mac..the problem is ..right now i dont have a Mac or a PC..and i would for now only using an Ipad..so how can i get started...
in apple app store i looked for lightroom cc app and found one..i did download and it is asking for 5 euro subscrition..but i know the real adobe lightroom cc is for about 11.90 euro monthly...


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 29, 2017)

Anything you load on an iPad goes through the Apple Store. I don't know about that 5 euro subscription. Maybe that is a trial? AFAIK, you can use it locally (so no sync) for free, but as I do have a subscription I can't check that.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 17, 2017)

There is a mobile apps only subscription available as a paid upgrade through the App Store at a cheaper price. I can’t remember how much space, 100gb springs to mind. No desktop app included. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

